# Specialized Allez Comp Columbus ES SL X



## Cameron Begg (Apr 28, 2011)

Could anyone tell me how much this bike is worth? I have had a lot of fun ridding it, someone told me I might want to hold on to it, since it was the first time Specialized really changed the frame.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Cameron Begg said:


> Could anyone tell me how much this bike is worth? I have had a lot of fun ridding it, someone told me I might want to hold on to it, since it was the first time Specialized really changed the frame.


I'm no expert on the pricing of used bikes, so JMO's. According to Bikepedia, the E5 SLX frame was only made for two years (2006 and 2007) and MSRP'd for $1,600, then $1,700. E5 was used in '04 and '05, but with different designations (Columbus E5 Aerotec and Columbus SLX), so it would help to know your model year.

Unless you live in an area where used bikes get premium prices, I agree with your friend that you should hold onto it. If you decide to sell it, assuming it's in very good condition, I think you could get in the neighborhood of $500- $600, depending on model year, the buyer and (again) your locale. 

Here's the '06:
http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bike...Specialized&Model=Allez Comp Double&Type=bike


----------

